# 52 week challenge and threads



## Browtine

Ok, I got the go ahead on the rules for the challenge so I wanted to get this thing rolling! Hoss was my "contact" through the planning stages with moderators/admin and had some great input so I want to start out with a big thanks to him (and all the staff who make this place what it is!!!) for everything. 

With that said, I'm really looking forward to seeing this thing happen. It could be an opportunity for some of us to grow as photographers. At the very least it should help most of us use our cameras and maybe our minds a little more. I know I've needed a boost for a while and I think this will help me shoot more. 

Anyway, I'll start with the challenge rules. Please read them before submitting any photos for the challenge. I also ask that everyone really make an effort to abide by them so that the moderator staff can enjoy this challenge as much as we do. Let's police ourselves prior to posting so that they can "play" with is instead of having to "work" on this. 

The rules:

#1- The challenge is to take and share one photo per week for 52 weeks. Please select one photo per week to share in the challenge thread. Any other photos taken during the week should be shared in a separate thread. The one you share doesn't have to be the "best" one you take. It can be the funniest, cutest, or just one that you like for a particular reason even though it might not be technically perfect. This is about fun, photography and sharing!

Note: It is NOT required that you post a photo every single week. You can participate at any level you wish. If you miss a week, or come in late on this and want to join in, BY ALL MEANS jump in and have fun with us! The intent of this challenge is to promote fun photography and enjoy sharing the results. Rules are necessary, but I don't want something like missing a week, or coming in late to discourage anyone from participating. Like the "themes" (see rule #3 below...), taking all 52 photos during the respective weeks is only to "challenge" those who wish to accept that challenge. So, if you miss a week, or come into this late you are still as welcomed to participate as the ones who choose to meet the full challenge from beginning to end. 

The Challenge week will begin on Monday at 8 PM.  All photos must be taken and posted by 8 PM of the following Monday.

#2- All submitted photos must be in full compliance with the rules of this forum and shall be subject to the "family oriented" nature of this forum. Any photos that are not in compliance with the forum rules or the family oriented nature of the forum will be removed at the sole discretion of the Moderators. Let's keep this clean and fun so that they can enjoy it with us.

#3- There will be a suggested theme each week. However there is no "requirement" that everyone adhere to the theme. The theme will be provided solely for those who want the extra challenge. Those who do not wish to follow the suggested theme may post one photo per week pertaining to any subject matter of their own choosing, subject to the rules of this challenge and the forum rules, of course.

#4- Any photos submitted must have been taken by the submitting member during the outlined time to be listed in each week's thread.

#5- This is NOT a competition. There will be no judging and no "critiquing" of the photos. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship, just as the intent of this forum has been since I joined.

#6- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones are just as welcome as those taken with top of the line gear. It's not just about the photo, it's about enjoying photography.

#7- And last but certainly not least... HAVE FUN!!!

I am about to post the first week's suggested theme and kick this thing off. I encourage everyone to participate to the extent that they can. I think this will be a lot of fun for all involved. I know I look forward to seeing what you all post during the challenge. 

Each week's thread will be titled as follows... " 'XX'/52 Challenge" with the "XX" being the week number for that particular thread. I'm still discussing making a sticky thread with the rules and possibly having each week's thread "closed out" once it's over and moved to the sticky for easy finding/viewing but not sure if that will happen or not. 

Anyway, let's stop the talk and start the photograpy!!! 

Please place your submission for week one in the thread linked below...

Week #1 Thread Here



Chris
*********************************************** 
I'd also like to invite all members (even if you can't participate) to PM me with weekly theme ideas. I can't promise I can/will use them all, but I will certainly draw from them. I will likely write them all on a small piece of paper and throw them in a jar to draw from so that it's as fair as possible as to whose idea gets used and when. I don't know of any other way to be as fair as randomly drawing one out. 

And keep the rules of the challenge and the forum rules in mind when you submit a theme idea. Any theme ideas that have a high probability of encouraging photos that would violate the rules will not be included for drawing. I am trying my best to keep this from being a nightmare for the mods so that they, too, can enjoy it with us instead of spending all their time policing it. Your cooperation is requested and will be GREATLY appreciate by them as well as me. 



Chris
********************************************** 
I just wanted to post a few ideas for the folks who don't wish to follow the suggested themes. I've seen this sort of project done with people's own personal "themes" or self challenge ideas and seen some of these people grow TREMENDOUSLY during their project. In that light, I thought I'd share a few of the personal themes I've seen people set for themselves...

- A self portrait per week for 52 weeks...

- A photo of a particular subject of interest (same each week) per week...

- If someone is trying to learn exposure, lighting, etc... they might take one photo per week related to those areas of photography and post their results as they grow in that area. The first photos of their challenge may really stink, but as the challenge progresses and they continue to shoot to meet their personal challenge they continue to learn from their mistakes and "grow". This might be good motivation for anyone wanting to work on any particular area of their photography skill set...

- A photo of your child(ren) per week...



The possibilities are endless. I just wanted to put a few out there for ideas. If you choose to follow a personal "theme" it would be great if you'd include a note about it with your initial photo. I'd love to watch as you progress with your personal project! 

Again though, you are not required to follow any sort of theme to participate. I want to make that perfectly clear. Your submitted photos can be totally random if you wish... as long as you have fun taking and sharing it! 

Chris
*********************************************** 
I wanted to add that photoshopped photos are as welcome as "straight out of camera" photos in the challenge... as long as the photo you're 'shopping was taken during the week you're submitting it. You can comp in portions of other photos not taken this week but the main photo must be current for the project. 

I don't want to stifle anyone's creativity by limiting things to straight out of camera or limiting editing, but I do want to stay with the 52 in 52 intent of the challenge.


----------



## Hoss

*Links to weekly challenges*

Week 1/52 June 21-28, 2010 - Heat
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548196

Week 2/52 June 28 - July 5 - Independence
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=549933

Week 3/52 July 5 - July 12 - Food
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=551366

Week 4/52 July 12 - July 19 - a flower, a leaf a blade of grass or even just a weed
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=553143

Week 05/52 July 19 - July 26 - Texture
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=554691

Week 06/52 July 26 - Aug. 2 - Landscapes
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556369

Week 07/52 Aug. 2 - Aug.9 - Color
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=558134

Week 08/52 Aug. 9 - Aug16 - Red
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=559803

Week 09/52 Aug 16 - Aug 23 - Weathered
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561832

Week 10/52 Aug 23 - Aug 30 - Old
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=563829

Week 11/52 Aug 30 - Sept 6 - Americana
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=565572

Week 12/52 Sept 6 - Sept 13 Black & White
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=567152

Week 13/52 Sept 13 - Sept 20 Sunrise/Sunset
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=569070

Week 14/52 Sept 20 -Sept 27 Abandoned
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=570770

Week 15/52 Sept 27 - Oct 4 MUSICAL LYRICS
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572417

Week 16/52 Oct 4 - Oct 11 SOMETHING THAT MAKES YOU SMILE 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=573991

Week 17/52 Oct 11 - Oct 18 Fall
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=575519

Week 18/52 Oct 18 - Oct 25 Motion
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=577074

Week 19/52 Oct 25 - Nov 1 Reflection
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578724

Week 20/52 Nov 1 - Nov 8 Self Portrait
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580276

Week 21/52 Nov 8 - Nov 15 Water
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=582029

Week 22/52 Nov 15 - Nov 22 Close-up
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583620

Week 23/52 Nov. 22 - Nov 29 Life
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=585271

Week 24/52 Nov 29 - Dec 6 Youth
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=586730

Week 25/52 Dec 6 - Dec 13 Thanksgiving
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=588443

Week 26/52 Dec 13 - Dec 20 Wildcard
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=589985

Week 27/52 Dec 20 - Dec 27 Christmas
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=591475

Week 28/52 Dec 27 - Jan 3 Cold
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=592862

Week 29/52 Jan 3 - Jan 10 Smoke
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594459

Week 30/52 Jan 10 - Jam 17 Winter
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=596098

Week 31 Jan 17 - Jan 24 A Pattern
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597825

Week 32 Jan 24 - Jan 31  Fire
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=599384

Week 33 Jan 31 - Feb 7 Trains
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=601079

Week 34 Feb 7 - Feb 14 Bridges
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=602734

Week 35 Feb 14 - Feb 21 Down the Road
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=604290

Week 36 Feb 21 - Feb 28 In a row
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=605624

Week 37 Feb 28 - March 7 Barns
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=607128

Week 38 March 7 - March 14 Old Trucks
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=608577

Week 39 March 14 - March 21 Insects
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=610180

Week 40 March 21 - March 28 Rust
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=611544

Week 41 March 28 - April 4 Fishing
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612954

Week 42 April 4 - April11 Turkey
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=614203

Week 43 April 11 - April 18 Black and White
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=615446

Week44 April 18 - April 25 Selective Color
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616585

Week 45 April 25 - May2 RGB
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617780

Week 46 May 2 - May 9 Insects
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=618839

Week 47 May9 - May16 Grillin'
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619908

Week 48 May 16 - May 23 Birds
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=620976

Week 49 May 23 - May 30 Man's Best Friend
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=622119

Week 50 May 30 - June 6 Your choice of target
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=623139

Week 51 June 6 - June13 Night time Shot
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=624192

Week 52 June 13 - June 20 Shoot a can
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=625302


----------

